
Accidents at Amazon: workers left to suffer after warehouse injuries - MariellaVernic
https://www.theguardian.com/technology/2018/jul/30/accidents-at-amazon-workers-left-to-suffer-after-warehouse-injuries
======
zaarn
I guess I'M going to strike out amazon and order my stuff from ebay or local
online shops then.

This isn't the first story I hear in this direction and since there is a
Amazon Warehouse in the nearby city, I get a lot of bad news from that place
too.

------
namirez
Is it really worth saving a few cents on Amazon while such stories keep
popping up?

I for one stopped using Amazon and its services (including the recent ones
such as Audible and WholeFoods) entirely five years ago. I buy books from a
local used bookstore or Barnes&Noble. For ebooks and audiobooks, I use Kobo.
For everything else I shop locally.

------
ars
This is a seriously click-baity title. It makes you think Amazon ignored them
lying there in a corner.

In actuality this is a dispute over payments and workers comp.

